# Yote' removal aid Build #2-This time a Ruger..........



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)




----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

ah yes, the mini-14. thats looks like the same brake i have on my sks, is it a pin on.


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

What a EVIL, SINISTER, looking weapon. Surely a weapon for the terrorist minded individual?

& some ignorant people would think that if they saw it.

My eyes see a BLACK BEAUTY!


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Nice looking rifle...I bought a CZ 527 in 222 the other day when I was up there.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

EZBITE- Yea it is a pin on
NKSTER-Yes it is evil and I can't sleep just knowing it is in the house 
SMALLIE- Whenever ya wanna shoot let me know.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Once Mother Nature cuts us some slack and gives us a good day to shoot I wouldnt mind getting together, I can go after the yotes whenever...shoot me a PM if you know a couple days ahead of time that your going out.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Sounds good Smallie.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

really a great looking rifle chess.
here's what i rigged up a while back.i wish i had put a better scope on it but that'll happen this year sometime.


----------



## donkey (Aug 28, 2004)

Chessie;I have an older mini14 that does not have the scope dovetails in the receiver.Does that mount on your gun only attach to the side?And if so is it a rock solid mount.I am considering installing a scope on my mini.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

donkey said:


> Chessie;I have an older mini14 that does not have the scope dovetails in the receiver.Does that mount on your gun only attach to the side?And if so is it a rock solid mount.I am considering installing a scope on my mini.



donkey, i got one on mine also, i put some thread lock on it, cranked it down as tight as i could get it by hand and then put the channel locks on it and gave it another 1/3 turn. i also did this to my m14, neither have budged and it was years ago. both still have a dead on zero. not a thing wrong with the removeable side mounts, if you mount them correctly.imo. just buy a good one, ive gotten a cheap crappy mount at a gunshows and thats also where i found the ones ive got mounted now.


----------



## donkey (Aug 28, 2004)

EZ Any recommendation on who sells a quality mount?
And do you know if the Ruger OEM synthetic stock requires a metal insert as in the wood stock?
I currently have the Ruger stainless model with the OEM folding stock.I bought the synthetic stock for hunting so as not to spook the locals.The receiver does not fit as snugly as I think it should in the new stock.Just wondering if something is missing.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

ezbite said:


> donkey, i got one on mine also, i put some thread lock on it, cranked it down as tight as i could get it by hand and then put the channel locks on it and gave it another 1/3 turn. i also did this to my m14, neither have budged and it was years ago. both still have a dead on zero. not a thing wrong with the removeable side mounts, if you mount them correctly.imo. just buy a good one, ive gotten a cheap crappy mount at a gunshows and thats also where i found the ones ive got mounted now.


 

Roger that +1


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

donkey said:


> EZ Any recommendation on who sells a quality mount?
> And do you know if the Ruger OEM synthetic stock requires a metal insert as in the wood stock?
> I currently have the Ruger stainless model with the OEM folding stock.I bought the synthetic stock for hunting so as not to spook the locals.The receiver does not fit as snugly as I think it should in the new stock.Just wondering if something is missing.


if its loose, im guessing somethings wrong. i did a little research and all of these aftermarket stocks fit tight, some guys even had to get a dremmel out and shave a bit away. you might have a bad one, something might be missing, hard to tell without seeing the rifle. OEMs run about 45-50 bucks (i think) and i dont believe you'll get an insert for that. there should be something molded in though. i looked on ebay and there are a few side mounts that look pretty good. im guessing you want a stainless one, theres also several blued ones to. www.cheaperthandirt.com usually has lots of mini14 stuff, but its hit and miss. one of those out of stock problems, but worth a look too. folding stock mini 14... you getting ready for Armageddon.lol.


----------



## donkey (Aug 28, 2004)

"you getting ready for Armageddon.lol"

Nah.I picked it up a couple years ago on the cheap.If Armageddon comes i will use it.In the mean time I would like to use it for hunting and plinking without freaking the anti gun folks.


----------

